# Yellow Cannabutter?



## brainwarp (Dec 16, 2009)

I just made my first batch of butter. It Should be potent, as I used a _lot_ of bud and leaves, but the color is a lime green.

The same day I watched a Nat Geo Explorer show on the weed industry (I've seen this before, but recorded it again on dvr last week). The guy with the warehouse full of pot trees "for 3 people" showed Lisa Ling a vat of cannabutter that was a beautiful yellow.

The guy mentioned something about "once its steamed and cured, we get this" and shows Lisa the yellow butter. I assume he lumped several steps together in that statement.

Anyone have any idea how he got such clean product? Potency is important, but so is flavor. It appears he got all the plant material out for a better tasting butter. Then again, maybe it was all staged for the camera?


----------



## Wordz (Dec 16, 2009)

maybe just add kief to the butter


----------



## nanskies (Dec 16, 2009)

its a process of cooking the weed into the butter and then straining it and freezing it to get butter


----------



## NOWitall (Dec 16, 2009)

the green tint is caused by chlorophyll that is leached out during the cooking process.

to avoid this you have some options

make honey oil then combine with butter at very low temps.

water cure the weed to remove as much chlorophyl as possible

(water cure, i know it sounds bat shit crazy, but soak the weed in COLD water, the chloro dissolves the thc doesnt
remove weed, dry should have alot less green. the water cure is usually used on weed harvested too early to make it seem less harsh, and is charectorized by weed that burns to a PURE white ash)

cook with a pile of trich's


----------



## brainwarp (Dec 16, 2009)

Actually, I did try water curing about 3 grams, but I was planning to smoke that. Kief is probably the way to get the best butter, but I hate to use good hash for that.

I'm wondering how the guy used _steam_ in the process....curing?

I think your translation of latin is a bit off. I think its "the best prescription is have-a-blunt."


----------



## Illspikeurdrink (Feb 24, 2021)

This was cannabutter made yesterday. All I did was decarb for 35 minutes at 240°, shaken up half way through, had 4 sticks of butter melted in a skillet set @ 180° with a cup of water. Let sit for 2.5 hours stirring occasionally then drained slowly through cheesecloth without pressing or squeezing anything.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 24, 2021)

Illspikeurdrink said:


> This was cannabutter made yesterday. All I did was decarb for 35 minutes at 240°, shaken up half way through, had 4 sticks of butter melted in a skillet set @ 180° with a cup of water. Let sit for 2.5 hours stirring occasionally then drained slowly through cheesecloth without pressing or squeezing anything.


For better taste google
Washing your cannabutter


----------



## Illspikeurdrink (Feb 24, 2021)

Herb & Suds said:


> For better taste google
> Washing your cannabutter


my butter tastes amazing. I’ve washed buds before while making butter, I just prefer the taste without washing. ‍


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 24, 2021)

Illspikeurdrink said:


> my butter tastes amazing. I’ve washed buds before while making butter, I just prefer the taste without washing. ‍


You don't understand but my bet that butter taste like weed 
Washing the butter is done after it is made by using water and freezing 
Washing buds isn't something i have tried


----------



## Illspikeurdrink (Feb 24, 2021)

The butter hasn’t been washed after reading articles about it- but, I do cook with water and the milk is removed from my butter. The taste of weed in my butter is very light. I put half a tablespoon onto a piece of toast and there isn’t much difference than ordinary butter- except an hour and a half later I can’t lift my arms.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 1, 2021)

The secret to yellow butter is adding a little bit of water to the oil while cooking/infusing. I use a pressure cooker. Once everything is done I strains the cheese cloth into the oil. Then pour the oil and water mixture into a bowl. Let it cool a little then place in the fridge and don't disturb it. In a few hours the butter will be hard. You will pour off some nasty green water. And be left with beautiful sexy canna butter.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 1, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> The secret to yellow butter is adding a little bit of water to the oil while cooking/infusing. I use a pressure cooker. Once everything is done I strains the cheese cloth into the oil. Then pour the oil and water mixture into a bowl. Let it cool a little then place in the fridge and don't disturb it. In a few hours the butter will be hard. You will pour off some nasty green water. And be left with beautiful sexy canna butter.
> 
> View attachment 4840522..


 I bet that would make an amazing grilled cheese sandwich. Then I'd get the munchies and have to make a grilled cheese sandwich. Then I.....


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 3, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> I bet that would make an amazing grilled cheese sandwich. Then I'd get the munchies and have to make a grilled cheese sandwich. Then I.....


Ain't that the truth. I just started making cannabutter and have realized a trip to the store is necessary before eating any edibles. I cannot believe how much stuff I can eat. Sickening lol.


----------



## MidnightSun72 (Mar 3, 2021)

I use a lot of Keto recipes because of the high fat content. And also consuming thc with fat heavy meals was found to increase thc blood concentrations significantly vs ingesting with low fat meal. 

Garlic cheddar biscuits. Cannabis infused.


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Mar 3, 2021)

MidnightSun72 said:


> I use a lot of Keto recipes because of the high fat content. And also consuming thc with fat heavy meals was found to increase thc blood concentrations significantly vs ingesting with low fat meal.
> 
> Garlic cheddar biscuits. Cannabis infused.
> View attachment 4842654


 I have been rather lazy this winter. Just been living on gourmet canna brownies, but you made me want to try this. Thanx for the inspiration..


----------

